# NYC Metro Happy Hour-April 17th



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

I think Bob suggested that there be a separate thread about each happy hour, so here it is!

Date: April 17th
Time: 6 PM-?
Location: Banter
132 Havemeyer St, Brooklyn NY 11211 
On the corner of South 1st Street in Williamsburg 
L train to Bedford Ave or Lorimer Street
G to Metropolitan Ave
JMZ to Marcy

BANTER Bar 132 Havemeyer street Williamsburg Brooklyn 11211


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Noted on calendar. Hopefully nothing pops up from left field.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Dave... count me in. The Paninis sound great!


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Guys-

I have some vivarium suitable bromeliads available that I can bring along if you're interested.

Let me know.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I can make it....


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Should be able to make it.

Jake


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Will anyone be able to bring some tinc froglets?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

not sure if i can make it it will be a last min descision, but hope i can

Dave how late can i let you know so i can buy some cacao pods?


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

I'll bring some regardless...do you want them cut, or whole?

Also, last call for broms!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

some of both actually. 

Thanks


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Good times as always tonight guys!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

One of these days I am gonna make one of these bar meets


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Julio said:


> One of these days I am gonna make one of these bar meets


You have to join us bro its fun lol. We didn't have zips of cuttings laying around this time around.


----------

